# Baby root canal



## Sregular

Hi there. Minutes new. Been taking my almost 5 year daughter for regular dental visits. All have been excellent. She even gets dental screening in her school. (Though I suspects that's more on how to brush and not much more). For about a month shes been complaining her teeth hurt when she eats. I figures she must be grinding and thought we need to nip this now. Brought her to the dentist this morning she has 8 HUGE cavities. I'm told they have all reached the pulp. Shes in pain and soon to be in chronic pain. Shes being referred to a pediatric dentist for root canals. I've shed a lot of tears already. Yes she gets junk. Not it's not constant. Yes we are consistent with brushing and flossing. No I didnt see this coming. Although I'm not the healthiest eater I pride myself on making sure she has well balanced meals with fruits and veggies. Mainly water as her drink. I thought I was doing it mostly right. But I've failed her huge. I am conflicted. I know they remove the nerve and my biggest fear is how this will affect her adult teeth when they come in. Will she need them capped? I'm told her cavities are deep enough that once she had the root canals they will have to cap the teeth. I want to do what's best long term as well as prevent her from pain now. So torn.


----------



## easydoesit

I would make the appointment with the pediatric dentist and concentrate on this first appointment being about you learning about what is going on and really understanding the procedure. Then decide on the course of action.


----------

